# Has anyone managed to make Dinosaur Planet work with ED64 Plus?



## horokeusama (Feb 22, 2021)

The released version doesn't seem to work correctly with emulators right now, but it should work with flashcards, such as krikzz's everdrive.

The problem is that a lot of people nowadays have the ED 64 Plus, a chinese clone. I've put the rom into my ED64P and the game boots up normally, until the game starts and the Fox character just keeps falling into a infinite void. It seems to be some sort of antipiracy method or a save type error.

On twitter, some folks said that adding "DP=5" to the save_db.txt fix the problem, but this file doesn't seem to exist on the ED64P firmware (nor ALT64). Creating one doesn't work either.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mofoblitz (Feb 22, 2021)

I also have the ED 64 Plus, and I can't get it to work either. Except for me it's just a black screen and nothing else. I assume you also used the rom_crack.z64 file as did I? I would love to also get updates about some kind of fix or whatever this is.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 22, 2021)

Mofoblitz said:


> I also have the ED 64 Plus, and I can't get it to work either. Except for me it's just a black screen and nothing else. I assume you also used the rom_crack.z64 file as did I? I would love to also get updates about some kind of fix or whatever this is.


Follow subdrag on Twitter, if there are fixes and patches to be added I’ll bet he’s involved


----------



## Chainhunter (Feb 22, 2021)

Through a bit of trial and error (and checking the rom info with an old tool I found), I got the rom working.

Highlight the game in the UI, press the right C button for configuration options and then:

set CIC to: 6102
set 'Save' to: Flashram

Hopefully that works for you. If it doesn't, I'm also using a custom firmware for the ED64 Plus.
Think it's 'altra64_bbsan' referenced in the first link (some instructions are in the second link).

https://gbatemp.net/threads/ed64-pl...wners-around-here.343004/page-11#post-8774761
https://gbatemp.net/threads/ed64-pl...wners-around-here.343004/page-12#post-8808602

Otherwise, this also exists (can't remember if I am using this, but linking it just in case):

https://github.com/gameblabla/altra64/releases/tag/2.0


----------



## horokeusama (Feb 23, 2021)

Chainhunter said:


> Through a bit of trial and error (and checking the rom info with an old tool I found), I got the rom working.
> 
> Highlight the game in the UI, press the right C button for configuration options and then:
> 
> ...



Thanks, gonna try it out!

But don't flashram games have issues with ED64P? Your save file is working after turning off the console?


----------



## Praxedes (Feb 23, 2021)

I also have an ED64+ with the same problem, I can force flash ram by tapping the R shoulder button and the game boots fine, and saves fine with the reset , but when loading a save it triggers again the cutscene of Fox falling down in a loop, it is obviously an anti piracy thing, I tried using an alternate firmware, the game boots and plays fine but it wont save =/


----------



## Chainhunter (Feb 23, 2021)

horokeusama said:


> Thanks, gonna try it out!
> 
> But don't flashram games have issues with ED64P? Your save file is working after turning off the console?



When I saved the first time and reset the console to write it to sd, my save profile was visible, but the game loaded to the beginning cutscene.

The second time around I replayed a bit further after the intro area, saved, and after a reset, the game loaded into the correct area, but a little earlier on.

Seems like it could be working fine, but just needed to progress a bit more?
If it works for you, definitely leave a post.


----------



## ciaomao (Mar 1, 2021)

Is it confirmed it needs Ed64 cfw? thx


----------



## ciaomao (Mar 1, 2021)

ok, seems to work with original & CFW. To anyone using everdrive 64 3.0 this works for me.I made a copy of ROM_crack.z64And renamed it to Dinosaur Planet.z64Then I went to the save_DB in the ED64 fileAnd then added the highlighted portion you see in the photo pic.twitter.com/WB5gtMii7O— Link (@Link14957862) February 20, 2021


----------



## horokeusama (Mar 1, 2021)

ciaomao said:


> ok, seems to work with original & CFW. https://twitter.com/Link14957862/status/1363125292164808706



Please read the thread. The post you quoted is about the original Krikkz ED64. We're talking about the ED64 Plus, the chinese knock-off.


----------



## ciaomao (Mar 2, 2021)

horokeusama said:


> Please read the thread. The post you quoted is about the original Krikkz ED64. We're talking about the ED64 Plus, the chinese knock-off.


however, it works for ED64 - the chinese knock-off. Just follow the hints and try it .


----------



## horokeusama (Mar 2, 2021)

ciaomao said:


> however, it works for ED64 - the chinese knock-off. Just follow the hints and try it .


Proof? ED64+ doesn't have a save_db.txt file anywhere in its system. I said this in the original post.

Not trying to be rough with you, I just don't see how this guide would work on ED64+.


----------



## ciaomao (Mar 2, 2021)

easy bro,





and use this as your save_db.txt content:




Use Dinosaur_Planet_crack.z64, but rename it to Dinosaur Planet.z64.

Hold R until you see "Flash" before you start the game.

Not sure if you really need to follow the last two steps.

enjoy the game!


----------



## TunaKetchup (Mar 5, 2021)

ciaomao said:


> easy bro,
> 
> View attachment 249623
> and use this as your save_db.txt content:
> ...



This worked for me on the ED64 Plus. I am no longer falling through the ground every time.

Thanks bro.

Update - After playing for around 5-10 minutes I get "Fault in Thread 3" error message and the game stops working. Not sure if its a problem with the ED 64 Plus or the Rom or the save file.


----------



## ciaomao (Mar 7, 2021)

TunaKetchup said:


> This worked for me on the ED64 Plus. I am no longer falling through the ground every time.
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> Update - After playing for around 5-10 minutes I get "Fault in Thread 3" error message and the game stops working. Not sure if its a problem with the ED 64 Plus or the Rom or the save file.



The game is not finished. I guess it's because of the rom itself. I can't help you here, unfortunately. I heard there are cheat codes that open up additional levels.


----------



## jonnyh585 (Jul 31, 2022)

TunaKetchup said:


> This worked for me on the ED64 Plus. I am no longer falling through the ground every time.
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> Update - After playing for around 5-10 minutes I get "Fault in Thread 3" error message and the game stops working. Not sure if its a problem with the ED 64 Plus or the Rom or the save file.





ciaomao said:


> easy bro,
> 
> View attachment 249623
> and use this as your save_db.txt content:
> ...




can one of you please post the save_db.txt as raw text? I can't copy paste the image 

I did update/patch the game to 2.4 using the xdelta patch here:
https://dinosaurpla.net/Main/Tech/Mods/dinopatch-various-game-fixes-xdelta/
(mac users use multipatch.app https://www.romhacking.net/utilities/746
and run it to patch the game, the online patch site does not accept .xdelta files, but you could prob change the filetype for the online patching site if needed)

EDIT:
from krikzz forum, not sure which is best for ED64 plus users :/

*OS v2.13 (ED v2.0 / v2.5 / v3.0):*
OFF       : 0
EEPROM 4k : 1
EEPROM 16k: 2
SRAM      : 3
SRAM 768  : 4
FLASHRAM  : 5
ROM ID or CRC HI can be used for game detection. (check "ROM Info" menu for details)
-----------------------------------
0xD0F6A741=50 (Dinosaur Planet)
0x906C3F77=50 (Dinosaur Planet - 2000-12-01 Cracked Proto)
0x8FBCD3CE=50 (Dinosaur Planet - DinoMod v2.4)
0x8FAD5F8E=50 (Dinosaur Planet - DinoPatch v2.4)


*OS v3.06 (ED v2.5 / v3.0 / X5 / X7):*
0 - OFF
1 - EEPROM 4k
2 - EEPROM 16K
3 - SRAM
4 - SRAM 768K
5 - FLASHRAM
6 - SRAM 128K
------------------game config
0 - OFF
1 - Force RTC
2 - Regio free ROM. Use native system region for game launch. For applications without region lock
------------------------------------------------------ CRC detection
0xD0F6A741=50 (Dinosaur Planet)
0x906C3F77=50 (Dinosaur Planet - 2000-12-01 Cracked Proto)
0x8FBCD3CE=50 (Dinosaur Planet - DinoMod v2.4)
0x8FAD5F8E=50 (Dinosaur Planet - DinoPatch v2.4)


----------

